# craftsman / atlas travel indicator



## davidh (Nov 26, 2012)

in true machinist fashion ( allen screws, tapped holes. etc) here is the dial indicator holder i made up for my 12" flat way lathe. it works very well, fits quite snugly on the ways and the set screw tightens with the "flex shaft" and nut, with your fingers. the flex shaft is just a short section of 10ga. automotive wire, soldered into the set screw. serves my purpose. thought i would share. . . . .


----------



## BluCab (Nov 28, 2012)

Looks nice. Question: Will the set screw mar the ways? Do you have a brass shim between the ways and the set screw, or are you using a soft-tip set screw?


----------



## davidh (Nov 28, 2012)

very good observation.  no i do not have a soft tip set screw,  but now that you bring it up, i will have  install one today.  this thing fits so snug that i have not found it necessary to even use the set screw so it probably won;';t ever be tightened up enuf to hurt the ways.  but then again. . . . . .  i'll drill a dimple in the end of the screw and squirt a bit of real silicon in the dimple.


----------



## rebush (Nov 28, 2012)

davidh: Nicely done. Another project to add to my list. Thanks for the pictures. Roger


----------

